# Cannot log in - not recognized as a user



## Makai Guy

In order to log in to the TUG Bulletin Board System (TUGBBS) , you must previously have registered as a user of the TUGBBS.  This is *NOT* the same thing as paying to join TUG.

TUGBBS runs on stand-alone commercial bulletin board software that has no connection to TUG's membership records. *Joining TUG does NOT automatically register you as a TUGBBS user -- you must do this yourself.*

Also, joining TUG is not a requirement for becoming a TUGBBS user.  TUGBBS registration is free and available to all, whether a TUG member or not.

Until you register as a user of TUGBBS, it will have no record of you, your user name, your password, or your email address, even if you have joined TUG.

*To begin the TUGBBS registration process* click the blue "*Register*" link in the upper right corner of the page.

*NOTE:* If you already have a paid TUG Membership, when registering as a TUGBBS user we suggest you use the same username and password you use for your TUG Member account.  That way, you can use the same login parameters everywhere on TUG.​
If you *are* a registered user of the TUGBBS, but your username and password are not being recognized, be especially careful when entering your password.  Passwords are case sensitive, which means that, in order to be recognized, you must enter the exact combination of upper- and lower-case letters as is found in the password in your profile, with no extraneous spaces at either end.

See also: TUG Member shown as 'Guest' on TUGBBS

*Other BBS Help Topics*​


----------



## TUGBrian

and please note that Registering your TUGBBS login and password is Step 2 of the TUG membership guide that you are sent when you join TUG.


----------

